# Typical liquid deicing gallons it takes to cover a acre



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

It’s Thursday and am tired already and not for sure how to ask this but here it goes. On average how many gals of liquid deicer does it take to cover a acre of plowable surface?? i not big into liquid and have a large property that's asking a per app price. I know there is a ton of different ways and kinds or products you can apply but just looking for a rule of thumb please.

thanks


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

humm,, 45 visits :waving: no replys


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Everone is going to tell u different or tell u they cannot answer the question until they know this or that but here is what I know. 
I've only used a well brine calcium.
After plowing 30- 40 gallons per acre. To melt down a dusting to 1/2" 50-80 gallons per acre. Now 80 may be a little on the high side but with lots of traffic 80 could melt 3/4" of snow given some time.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

TPC Services;1332000 said:


> humm,, 45 visits :waving: no replys


I was going to reply hours ago but to be honest, I was waiting to hear from guys who use it all the time. We used liquid a couple season's ago and haven't used it since the price of rock salt came down but this year we will be using it again. Last year we did a run at a local Lowe's with water just to see how much we could cover. We were able to cover half of their main lot which is probably 700ft long by 2-300ft wide, which means we covered roughly 700x150ft with 300 gallon's. It wasn't running down the lot but it was wet opposed to damp. We did a bunch of places with just 300 gallons and doing them with our gravity fed system. Some examples....a 2 level parking lot at a Dr. office that is roughly 3000sqft total and I used maybe 40 gallons tops and it was running everywhere, another is your basic parking lot that is roughly 40ftx80ft (3200ft) and I used again, maybe, 30-40 gallons and it was wet before I left. Its going to depend too on what exactly your using. Our mix was Calcium Chloride/Magnesium Chloride and Potassium so it burned through and went very far vs. straight salt brine. If you do a search I had some old posts in here about how well it worked and maybe some more accurate application rates. It's great stuff and people loved it for many reason's. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A few things you need to consider when using liquid's. First remember it's already diluted so it isn't going to last as long as rock salt, if it's humid out or a wetter snow your going to use more than normal, during an ice storm or freezing rain.....good luck unless you keep making run after run. Don't get me wrong, it does and will work but you really need to pay attention to the weather a lot more, with rock salt you pretty much apply it and leave. I think the absolute best way to use it is to pre wet the rock salt.


----------



## bharkness (Oct 8, 2008)

For Anti-icing you will want to apply about 65- 80 gals per acre, for deicing after plowing the 30-40 gals should be enough unles it's a real heavy snow.Then it may take a little bit more..

Brad 
Michigan Chloride Sales LLC.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Brian, Superior & bharkness

Thanks for the info that will help out a lot. Ya I know there’s going to be a large variable to deal with on applying it. Like Brian said that’s why I stick to rock salt/ sand or just plane rock salt, To many different scenarios. I may just end up Subbing it out to a friend of mine that does a lot of liquid instead.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

TPC Services;1332564 said:


> Thanks Brian, Superior & bharkness
> 
> Thanks for the info that will help out a lot. Ya I know there's going to be a large variable to deal with on applying it. Like Brian said that's why I stick to rock salt/ sand or just plane rock salt, To many different scenarios. I may just end up Subbing it out to a friend of mine that does a lot of liquid instead.


Yeah honestly there really are many variables But if you use both it works like FIREEE! :yow!: If you dont know what you're doing you're going to either be spraying not enough or Too much.

My buddies guys used 40k MORE gallons than the lots should of EVER Needed... 

Liquid is cheaper that liquid if you can take the time to actually understand how it works you will love it. But its definitely not like rock. You cant just hit the switch.

We use liquid 90% of the time!


----------

